# bissanzeiger in der brandung ?



## mirko. (12. März 2012)

moin , 
hat die schon jemand getestet in der brandung ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-Bissanzeiger-Angelzubehor-Aalglocke-Brandungsangeln-/120822912560?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1c219b5630

bringen die was ?


----------



## Norbi (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



mirko. schrieb:


> moin ,
> hat die schon jemand getestet in der brandung ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-Bissanzeiger-Angelzubehor-Aalglocke-Brandungsangeln-/120822912560?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1c219b5630
> ...



Was sollen Die bringen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Die werden genauso schön im Wind wippen wie ein Knicklicht oder Aalglocke:m


----------



## degl (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Was sollen Die bringen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Die werden genauso schön im Wind wippen wie ein Knicklicht oder Aalglocke:m



Und vor allem:......wieviele Würfe traut man denen zu?

gruß degl


----------



## bukare (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Ich nehme Knicklichter zum anstecken und die rutschen manchmal rum ,so das sie nach unten hängen. Die dünnen Dinger stören da nicht, aber diese Leuchten könnten der Schnur bei Auswurf doch deutlich im Weg sein.


----------



## mirko. (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



> Was sollen Die bringen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vllt. bisse besser sehen ? auch die feinen
aber deswegen frage ich ja hier ...


----------



## Norbi (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



mirko. schrieb:


> vllt. bisse besser sehen ? auch die feinen
> aber deswegen frage ich ja hier ...



Nee nee, Mirco,es gibt nichts besseres als Knicklichter oder LED.


----------



## F1SCHER (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

hi 

vielleicht sind die hier was für dich 

http://www.gerlinger.de/bissanzeiger/34/cormoran_aalglocke_mit_leuchtdiode/1292/


----------



## Norbi (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



F1SCHER schrieb:


> hi
> 
> vielleicht sind die hier was für dich
> 
> http://www.gerlinger.de/bissanzeiger/34/cormoran_aalglocke_mit_leuchtdiode/1292/



Willst Du den ganzen Abend gebimmel im Ohr haben?:q


----------



## F1SCHER (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

 @norbi 

wenn die nerven werden die abgebaut 

ich hab mir die schon geholt . nur noch nicht zum testen gekommen #t .
wollt die auch zum aalangeln haben .sobald ich die getestet hab werd ich berichten .


----------



## mirko. (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

jup teste mal ... Danke ... :m


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

habe den einsatz eines ähnlichen "gerätes" auf der seebrücke in rerik beobachten dürfen....
schnur bleibt hängen und ab windstärke 3 haste dauerbiss

es geht nichts über die guten alten knickis


----------



## mirko. (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



> ab windstärke 3 haste dauerbiss



das hab ich auch so gedacht,hätte aber auch anders sein können ...


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

naja du kannst mit spitzenlosen knüppeln angeln....dann haste auch keine windprobleme....


----------



## Blinka (12. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Moin zusammen

Die Dinger die du da gefunden hast taugen nix   ,Mirko.
hab mir einige von Askari bestellt.
Unter anderem auch diese Dinger.
die Empfindlichkeit in der Praxis an der Rutenspitze ist nicht akzeptabel
und selbst wenn man sich darauf verlassen könnte stört mich folgendes : 
erstens blinkt es immerwieder grün 
in den Blinkpausen (die kurz sind) könnte sich was tun
ein Blinken ist für etwas das minimalste Bewegung zeigen soll denkbar ungünstig
und WENN das Ding dann einen Biss anzeigt dann blinkt er max 2sec lang schnell rot, sonst nix , kein Piep ,keine Erkennung das was war 
Die Idee und vielleicht auch die Form etc sind gut aber da fehlte ein kritischer Angler , oder starren die ständig auf alle Ruten gleichzeitig ? 
Die Cormoran Aalglocke mit Leuchtdiode ist eine wunderbare Sache 
die Befestigung ist verbesserungswürdig , ne klammer eben , das LED Hütchen sollte man fixieren/ankleben an der grünen Klammer (oder ohne Glöckchen direkt befestigen das Hütchen statt knicklicht)
aber das ab an ab an ab an beim Einholen bzw spätestens beim Auswerfen NERVT  
hab noch so`n anderen Bissmelder 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...he-bissanzeiger/perca-bissanzeiger/detail.jsf
Die  Idee über die Neigung der Rutenspitze einen Quecksilberschalter auszulösen ist richtig gut aber die optische wie akustische Signalisierung iss was fürs Wohnzimmer und nicht für die Küste 
ach ja , der "Ein Aus" Schalter ist wirklich nennenswert, man muss sich nämlich fast die Finger brechen um dran zu kommen IM Gehäuse .
Und den hab ich auch getestet 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...iger/perca-micro-bite-bissanzeiger/detail.jsf 
taugt auch nicht wirklich was weil WENN das Rädchen in beschriebener Anordnung überhaupt mitläuft dann piept er in   3 ,6 ,9 u 12 Uhr Stellung 
das wars  , immer wieder schön wenn er auf 3 ,6 ,9 oder 12 stehenbleibt 

das Fazit:
Ich benutze verschiedene Glöckchen und Hütchen LEDs oder Knicklichter 

Gruß Blinka


----------



## mirko. (13. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

cool, das ist doch mal ne aussage ...  Danke ...


----------



## Svenbs (13. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Jetzt muss ich auch mal nachfragen, ich überlege auch schon seit längerem wie ich mir LED Lichter an die Rutenspitze montieren kann und diese in möglichst kleiner Bauform zu bauen.

Leider bin ich zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. Zum einen die Problematik mit der Baterie, es gibt ja diese kleinen Stabbatterie für die Posen, diese sollten eine ähnliche Abmessung eines Knicklichtes haben, aber wie ist die Haltbarkeit und Leuchtdauer einer LED an so einer Batterie.


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Such mal nach DAM kev carbon top light die haben Brandungangeln gehabt mit Bissanzeiger ,Nachbau möglich .


Gruß hjw.


----------



## Svenbs (13. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Die Idee ist Klasse, gibt es glaube ich auch bei Quantum, leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit meine Rute damit zu bestücken, da ich Wechselspitzen habe und meine Rute im Spitzenteil unten geschlossen ist. Ich dachte ehr daran, die Stabbatterie zu benutzen und oben eine LED auf zu setzen und diese als Knicklichtersatz zu verwenden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Diese Led mit Stabbatterie gibt es auch mußt suchen !.stabbatterie wie in Leuchtposen.

mfG hjw.


----------



## Svenbs (13. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Habe ich gefunden, gibt es von Behr.
Hat schon jemand so ein Teil gehabt? Wie hell leuchtet die LED?


----------



## mirko. (13. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

haste nen link ? würde mich auch interesieren ...


----------



## Svenbs (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Das sind die Dinger http://www.gerlinger.de/content/images/products/42653/B1011117_01_Farbbatterien_Behr_280x280.jpg

Heißen Farbbatterien von Behr.

Die Leuchtstärke würde mich interessieren?


----------



## Norbi (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



Svenbs schrieb:


> Das sind die Dinger http://www.gerlinger.de/content/images/products/42653/B1011117_01_Farbbatterien_Behr_280x280.jpg
> 
> Heißen Farbbatterien von Behr.
> 
> Die Leuchtstärke würde mich interessieren?



Die Leuchtstärke ist Gut#6#6


----------



## mirko. (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

werd mir mal 2 bestellen ... und testen


----------



## Norbi (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Vorteil dieser Leuchten 1.Man kann Sie ein und aus schalten,
und halten ca. 3-4 Brandungstage,sind aber teurer als Knicklichter.


----------



## mirko. (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

das problem mit den knicklichtern ist , ich hab schon viel schrott bei gehabt sie gingen garnicht oder viel zu schwach ...
oder die ... einfach posenkörper weg und gut 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ELEKTRO-POSE...928662439?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3f149b4fa7


----------



## Norbi (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



mirko. schrieb:


> das problem mit den knicklichtern ist , ich hab schon viel schrott bei gehabt sie gingen garnicht oder viel zu schwach ...
> oder die ... einfach posenkörper weg und gut
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ELEKTRO-POSE...928662439?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3f149b4fa7



Mal ehrlich wat willst Du damit in der Brandung???


----------



## mirko. (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

wieso geht es nicht mit pose in der brandung ? 

nein SPAß ... 
ist doch eigentlich egal was an der spitze ist oder ? 
die hauptsache ist doch das es hell ist und auch beim werfen hält ...


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Ähm es gibt doch dies Knicklichthalter die man an die Rutenspitze klippen kann... Knicklicht rein und ab geht die wilde Fahrt. Musst halt vorm Wurf gucken ob die Schnur frei durch die ringe läuft und nicht da hinter klemmt. Desweiteren hab ich mir die guten alten Zitronen zum einhängen gebastelt. Da kannst du ne Aalglocke ran machen... 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen
MfG HHjung 93


----------



## Norbi (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



mirko. schrieb:


> wieso geht es nicht mit pose in der brandung ?
> 
> nein SPAß ...
> ist doch eigentlich egal was an der spitze ist oder ?
> die hauptsache ist doch das es hell ist und auch beim werfen hält ...



Na wenn es Dir egal ist häng doch ne Nachttischlampe dran|bigeyes

hier kannst mal nachschauen wie es vernünftig gemacht wird.
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/


----------



## mirko. (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*



> Na wenn es Dir egal ist häng doch ne Nachttischlampe dran



wär ne idee ... aber leider keine steckdosen am strand ... 
ganz so egal ist es nicht , sollte nur nur gute lösung sein


----------



## messerfisch (14. März 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Es gibt nichts besseres als Seitenbissanzeiger!

Keine Nackenstarre und nur Ausschlag bei Fischkontackt!

Habe mir die Selbst nachgebaut und fische die Nurnoch!

lG Max


----------



## Buttman (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Seitenbissanzeiger sind normalerweise nur gut in der Bissanzeige, wenn die Rutenspitze direkt zum Köder zeigt. 
Beim Brandungsangeln hat die Spitze normalerweise einen 90 ° - Winkel zum Köder.
Hat schon mal jemand über diese in der Empfindlichkeit einstellbaren Vibrations-Bissanzeiger nachgedacht, die sich seit ca. einem Jahr beim Waller-Uferfischen sehr bewähren?


----------



## messerfisch (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: bissanzeiger in der brandung ?*

Also ich Fische sie genau so, Ruten nach oben. Und ich sehe trotzdem jeden zupfer einer Platte. Und Dorsch sowieso..........


Und Die Wallerbissanzeiger kannste beim Brandungsangeln vergessen! Ich habe auch welche, zum Wallerangeln. Und die sind viel zu unsensiebel, für´s Brandungsangeln! Und die Reagieren auf neigung, nicht auf vibratrion....


lG Max|wavey:


----------

